# Result time



## mechie_aggie (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi all,

Anyone knows the exact date by which the result for April 08 PE came last year? I was just wondering if it actually takes 12 weeks or its lesser than that.

Thanks


----------



## Matt-NM (Apr 30, 2009)

Got mine on June 9th, 2008. The test was April 11th, 2008.


----------



## cjdecuir (May 1, 2009)

June 10th for April. December 16th for October.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 1, 2009)

mechie_aggie said:


> Hi all,
> Anyone knows the exact date by which the result for April 08 PE came last year? I was just wondering if it actually takes 12 weeks or its lesser than that.
> 
> Thanks


It's heavily state dependent. You should go back through the results threads for individual states, and that should give you a good idea.


----------



## PEara (May 1, 2009)

mechie_aggie said:


> Hi all,
> Anyone knows the exact date by which the result for April 08 PE came last year? I was just wondering if it actually takes 12 weeks or its lesser than that.
> 
> Thanks


From old posting, here are all states result dates for April2008 &amp; 2007:

APRIL 2008:

AL - 6/12 (letter)

AK - 6/11 (website)

AZ - 6/7 (letter)

AR - 6/25 (website)

CA - 8/1 (letter)

CO - 6/9 (letter)

CT - 6/18 (letter)

DE - 6/10 (letter)

DC - 6/11 (letter)

FL - 6/9 (email)

GA - 6/11 (website)

HI - 6/14 (letter)

ID - 6/20 (website)

IL - 6/11 (website)

IN - 6/9 (email)

IA - 6/26 (letter)

KS - 6/12 (letter)

KY - 6/13 (letter)

LA - 6/10 (email)

ME - 6/14 (letter)

MD - 6/25 (letter)

MA - 6/19 (letter)

MI - 6/13 (letter)

MN - 6/19 (letter)

MS - 6/10 (letter)

MO - 6/10 (e-mail)

MT - 6/9 (letter)

NE - 6/12 (letter)

NV - 6/13 (letter)

NH - 6/9 (letter)

NJ - 6/23 (letter)

NM - 6/9 (letter)

NY - 6/23 (letter)

NC - 6/10 (website)

ND -

OH - 6/10 (letter)

OK -

OR - 6/14 (letter)

PA - 6/20 (letter)

PR - 6/23 (letter)

RI -

SC - 6/10 (email)

SD - 6/17 (letter)

TN - 6/25 (letter)

TX - 6/10 (website)

UT - 6/9 (email)

VT - 6/25 (letter)

VA - 6/25 (website)

WA - 6/10 (email)

:wv: - 6/9 (letter)

WI - 6/23 (letter)

WY - 6/11 (letter)

APRIL 2007

South Carolina - 6/09/2007

Ohio - 6/11/2007

Vermont - 6/11/2007

Utah - 6/12/2007

West Virginia - 6/13/2007

Mississippi - 6/13/2007

Arkansas - 6/13/2007

Washington - 6/13/2007

Missouri - 6/14/2007

Florida - 6/14/2007

Alabama - 6/15/2007

Texas - 6/15/2007

Lousiana - 6/15/2007

Nevada - 6/15/2007

Michigan - 6/16/2007

Delaware - 6/16/2007

North Carolina - 6/18/2007

Kentucky - 6/18/2007

Arizona - 6/18/2007

Idaho - 6/19/2007

Alaska - 6/19/2007

Georgia - 6/19/2007

Tennessee - 6/20/2007

Minnesota - 6/20/2007

Washington D.C. - 6/21/2007

Connecticut - 6/21/2007

Kansas - 6/22/2007

New Hampshire - 6/22/2007

Rhode Island - 6/22/2007

Hawaii - 6/23/2007

New Jersey - 6/25/2007

New Mexico - 6/25/2007

Puerto Rico - 6/25/2007

Maine - 6/25/2007

Virginia - 6/26/2007

Oregon - 6/27/2007

Pennsylvania - 6/28/2007

Iowa - 6/28/2007

Illinois - 6/29/2007

Massachussets - 6/29/2007

New York - 6/29/2007

Wisconsin - 7/2/2007

Maryland - 7/3/2007

California - 8/06/2007

Again CA is the last state!!


----------



## Supe (May 1, 2009)

Of course it is. They have to be green and manufacture the recycled paper to send the results on.


----------



## Dexman1349 (May 1, 2009)

Supe said:


> Of course it is. They have to be green and manufacture the recycled paper to send the results on.


I hear the letter they send your results on is printed on the recycled test exam paper...


----------



## Sschell (May 1, 2009)

Supe said:


> Of course it is. They have to be green and manufacture the recycled paper to send the results on.


and I assume in texas they use oil instead of ink when they print the result forms...


----------



## Supe (May 1, 2009)

dude said:


> and I assume in texas they use oil instead of ink when they print the result forms...


No, it's regular ink.

Self-inking stamps are filled with a mixture of oil and steer's blood, though.


----------



## Sschell (May 1, 2009)

nice! I'd throw in some BBQ sauce for good measure... or gun powder, depending on dicipline.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 1, 2009)

dude said:


> nice! I'd throw in some BBQ sauce for good measure... or gun powder, depending on dicipline.


Don't stamp your drawings too hard.


----------



## Sschell (May 1, 2009)

It'll sear into your print like a brand


----------



## Kephart P.E. (May 4, 2009)

I am glad I took the test in WA instead of Oregon now that I see they are like a week quicker.

Not surprising given my interactions with OSBEELS.


----------

